# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  What did you eat/drink last time?

## Ms. Jasmine

Hi everyone...you just have to mention what did u eat or drink last time...i just ate chicken with chutni...how abyou??  :Smile:

----------


## Zaheer

I did breakfast an hour ago. bread n butter n honey n tean etc etc

----------


## Ash

nothing... i just woke up like 10 min ago :s

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

At this moment I am eating Pasta and Kebab  :Smile:

----------


## Ms. Jasmine

i just ate Chinese food..

----------


## Ash

wow yummyyy sobia and jasmine  :Smile: 

i ate Alou ka paratha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Fish and Chips  :Smile:

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

:sleep; i just woke up...will go and eat in a while..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

Garlic Bread, and baked fish... khud banaye thi... :up;

----------


## Majid

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

chicken Karahi and chinese rice

----------


## xeon

Diet coke :s

----------


## Ash

sirf diet coke? pooray din main? tobah hai.. log kitna jhoot boltay hain :frown;

----------


## xeon

baree bhook lagee hai abhi :s

----------


## Ash

tu khana kha lain na.. 9 tu baaaj gaye.. aur kab khaien gey :frown;

----------


## Kainaat

> Garlic Bread, and baked fish... khud banaye thi... :up;


Chalo shukar hai tumne bhi kuch banaya :hug1:

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Maine last time Shawarma khaya, maze ka tha  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

wow yummmyy.. shawarma..  :Frown:  yahan tu milta bhi nahi, waisay bhi pak ka hi acha hota hai.. NY main kahaya tha pasand hi nahi aya :s

aur main ne abi chicken w/rotti  :Smile:

----------


## nisha aswani

chiken shashlik and rice maine bhi khud bane hai aaj din ko

----------


## Ash

that's nice nisha  :Smile: 

main ne Palak shalgum w/rooti...

----------


## Majid

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

a cup of tea with ...................

----------


## xeon

abhi khaoon ga kuch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*




> a cup of tea with ...................


with... ^o)?

----------


## Ash

haan zee bhai main bhi abi khaoon gi kuch  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

main nai shawarma khaya phir coke phir cookies phir coffee aaj subah sai yeh kha chuka hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

main nay bhi shawarma khaya ajj..my mom went to the mosque, soo wahan say she bought shawarma..yummy it was really gud  :Smile: ..i miss KSA alot  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Ice cream  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*




> main nay bhi shawarma khaya ajj..my mom went to the mosque, soo wahan say she bought shawarma..yummy it was really gud ..i miss KSA alot


Wow waheen sai tu khaya mai nai bhi  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Abhi Nehari khaee hai subha Vetnami Tea pee thee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*




> Originally Posted by urban_angel @ Sat Mar 19, 2005 12:54 am
> 
> main nay bhi shawarma khaya ajj..my mom went to the mosque, soo wahan say she bought shawarma..yummy it was really gud ..i miss KSA alot 
> 
> 
> Wow waheen sai tu khaya mai nai bhi


ohhhh means app ne masjid se LANAGER le kar khaya :whistle;

----------


## Ash

me ko bukhar hai.. kuch taste nahi samjh aa raha khanay ka.. abi subha se le kar ab tak sirf gajar ka halwa khaya hai  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*




> Originally Posted by xeon @ Mon Mar 21, 2005 6:25 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by urban_angel @ Sat Mar 19, 2005 12:54 am
> 
> ...


Haan tumhare liye bhi tu loot ker laya tha tumnai khaya tu hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hoo haye.. langer lootnay ka kaam shuru kar dia app ne?  :Embarrassment:  main samjhi just app masjid gaye aur logoo ne de dia.. per app tu loot kar le kar aye hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

koi dai tu ham nahi laite  :Stick Out Tongue:  ham chheen ker khanai ke aadi hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

yeh app na bhi batattay tu mujhay phir b maloom tha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

Lion kee tarah  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

> wow yummmyy.. shawarma..  yahan tu milta bhi nahi, waisay bhi pak ka hi acha hota hai.. NY main kahaya tha pasand hi nahi aya :s
> 
> aur main ne abi chicken w/rotti


Awww wahan kyoun nahin milta, waise yahan ka maze ka hai  :Big Grin:  
NY wala pasand nahin aaya  :Embarrassment:  

Waise Zeeshan bhai to khate hain, phir tumhe kyoun nahin mila  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> main nai shawarma khaya phir coke phir cookies phir coffee aaj subah sai yeh kha chuka hoon


Coffee ziaydah na peena, warna aapka rung bhi uski tarah black ho jaana hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

ab tu ho bhi chukee black kaho tu kuch kahoon tumhare liye  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

> ab tu ho bhi chukee black kaho tu kuch kahoon tumhare liye


kya kehna hai aapko

----------


## Ash

@ sobia, zee bhai tu ghreebo wali jaga per rehtay hain, jahan per desi hi desi hain, isi liye wahan per in ko sab desi khanay arram se mil jatay hain :biggrin;

aur me ko bus pak ka shawarma pasand hai  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

Carls Jr bhai ka Fish Sandwich

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*




> Originally Posted by xeon @ Mon Mar 21, 2005 6:25 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by urban_angel @ Sat Mar 19, 2005 12:54 am
> 
> ...


Lanager kia hota hai?

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*




> Originally Posted by urban_angel @ Sat Mar 19, 2005 12:54 am
> 
> main nay bhi shawarma khaya ajj..my mom went to the mosque, soo wahan say she bought shawarma..yummy it was really gud ..i miss KSA alot 
> 
> 
> Wow waheen sai tu khaya mai nai bhi


Really my mom and dad went to pray..main nahi gayi thi  :Frown:  , scool tha, tats why!

----------


## Kainaat

> @ sobia, zee bhai tu ghreebo wali jaga per rehtay hain, jahan per desi hi desi hain, isi liye wahan per in ko sab desi khanay arram se mil jatay hain :biggrin;
> 
> aur me ko bus pak ka shawarma pasand hai


Awww sirf Pak ka  :Embarrassment:  

Aur ab Zeeshan bhai ko aisa to na kaho  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. ok nahi kahoon gi  :Smile: 

main ne ajj saag paratha khaya...

----------


## Endurer

ajj which means 12.00 baje k baad sirf hosla kha raha hoon  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

thora maire liye bacha daina  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

LOL@ XEON

I am eating Spaghettis with sauce rite now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

wow kool, aur main ne palak chiken w/ chawal me ke fav..

----------


## xeon

Or main nai Chicken Biryani  :Big Grin:  wah Nizam bhai aaj tu kamal ker diya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haan bus dosroo ke haath ke banatay khatay rahien, main ne tu ajj sab ghar waloo ko khilaya :s

----------


## xeon

Hahey Allah sab khairiyat sai tu hain na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

kia matlab hai app ka? :frown;

3 din poora ghar meray hi haath main hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Hospital konsa kareeb hai tumhare ghar ke  :Stick Out Tongue: 

me nai sirif aik cookie or coffee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:frown;

----------


## urban_angel

> Or main nai Chicken Biryani  wah Nizam bhai aaj tu kamal ker diya


  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Lunch main hamesha kee tarah Friday special Chicken shawarma  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

woah  :Big Grin: 

menien raat mein kiya khaya tha :s abhi yaad nahin a raha.. well :s

hmm per breakfast mein apple shake, then match dekhte howe nuggets/fries/coke :cooldance;

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Mujhe ajj friday special Chicken shawarma nahi mila  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

> woah 
> 
> menien raat mein kiya khaya tha :s abhi yaad nahin a raha.. well :s
> 
> hmm per breakfast mein apple shake, then match dekhte howe nuggets/fries/coke :cooldance;


Main bhi ready ho ker baithoon ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*




> Mujhe ajj friday special Chicken shawarma nahi mila


Chalo koi baat nahi tum Nizam bhai sai Reshmi ka roll banwa lo  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Lolz..WOH KIA HAI? main nay kabhi nahi khaya..Waisay bhi cant go any where rite now  :Frown:  ..

----------


## xeon

Aray Reshmi un ka boneless chicken tikka hai or us ka roll jaisa tu mai nai kaheen nahi khaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Abb mujhe bohot bhook lag rahi hai :lol: ..
now i am going to cook some thing really gud in a while :goodj; ..Us roll say bhi kuch acha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

wow, dun 4get about me sadaf, me ko b ab bhook lag ragi hai  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Ohh yeh sure ASH :hug1:

----------


## Ash

awww, thankoo :hug;

well hum ne abi naan channy khaye  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

i need peshawri kahwa and kabab  :Frown:

----------


## xeon

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*




> Abb mujhe bohot bhook lag rahi hai :lol: ..
> now i am going to cook some thing really gud in a while  :goodj; ..Us roll say bhi kuch acha


Ahan tu Nizam bhai ko chhor ker main Angel ke banai hue khanai order kiya keroon ab  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Me nai tu Dawn ka paratha khaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*




> Originally Posted by urban_angel @ Fri Apr 01, 2005 7:25 pm
> 
> Abb mujhe bohot bhook lag rahi hai :lol: ..
> now i am going to cook some thing really gud in a while  :goodj; ..Us roll say bhi kuch acha  
> 
> 
> Ahan tu Nizam bhai ko chhor ker main Angel ke banai hue khanai order kiya keroon ab


Ohh haan, kioon nahi  :Big Grin:  ..khana bhi free milay ga..

----------


## Ash

main ne tu ajj keema khaya, woh b khud banaya tha.. and it was sooooooooo yummy!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

> main ne tu ajj keema khaya, woh b khud banaya tha.. and it was sooooooooo yummy!!!!


Chalo shukar hai tumhara keema acha ban gaya, main soch rahi thi ke kaisa bana hoga  :Smile:  Koi problem to nahin hui na  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

nahi na koi problem nahi howi, boohat acha bana  :Smile: 

aur abi tu nastha banna hai :s

----------


## urban_angel

> main ne tu ajj keema khaya, woh b khud banaya tha.. and it was sooooooooo yummy!!!!


WOW! tats gr8  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

:rolling;  :rolling; :rolling;

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Why r ppl laughing...kia app nay hassi khayi hai?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

i know sadaf  :Big Grin: 

aur afridi app ko kia howa? ^o)

----------


## Majid

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

well agar aap log Last few threads ko ghor se parh lein tu hansey key waja samajh mein a jayegey. :lol:

----------


## Ash

koon se threads ? ^o)

----------


## Majid

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

ok here we go

main ne tu ajj keema khaya, woh b khud banaya tha.. and it was sooooooooo yummy!!!! (ASH)

Chalo shukar hai tumhara(Ash ka) keema acha ban gaya, main soch rahi thi ke kaisa bana hoga  Koi problem to nahin hui na ...(SOBIA)

nahi na koi problem nahi howi, boohat acha bana (Ash)

WOW! tats gr8 (farishta)

 :rolling; 

Zara Jaldey say parh lo taka mein ye edit be kar loon...nahi tu sobia naraz ho jayegey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*




> ok here we go
> 
> main ne tu ajj keema khaya, woh b khud banaya tha.. and it was sooooooooo yummy!!!!  (ASH)
> 
> Chalo shukar hai tumhara(Ash ka)  keema acha ban gaya, main soch rahi thi ke kaisa bana hoga   Koi problem to nahin hui na ...(SOBIA)
> 
> nahi na koi problem nahi howi, boohat acha bana (Ash)
> 
> WOW! tats gr8 (farishta)
> ...


:@@@@@, is main sara mazak tu mera urraya hai :x.... uffffff afirfiiiiiiiii :mad8;

ab edit kar ke deekhao  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Mein subah he Aisha se edit karwa detha hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

karwa kar tu deekhao :mad8;

aur baat nahi karna ab  :Frown:

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*




> ok here we go
> 
> main ne tu ajj keema khaya, woh b khud banaya tha.. and it was sooooooooo yummy!!!!  (ASH)
> 
> Chalo shukar hai tumhara(Ash ka)  keema acha ban gaya, main soch rahi thi ke kaisa bana hoga   Koi problem to nahin hui na ...(SOBIA)
> 
> nahi na koi problem nahi howi, boohat acha bana (Ash)
> 
> WOW! tats gr8 (farishta)
> ...


Jinhe kisi ke naraaz hone ka darr ho na woh aisa kuch karte hi nahin hain  :Smile:  btw main kyoun naraaz hone lagi, mujhe kya parhi hai naraaz hone ki, aur is mein kuch bhi funny mujhe nazar nahin aaya, aap batana pasand kareinghe, is mein funny kya hai?  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. kal main ne daal chawal pakaye thi... w/ chatni.. salad...

ajj skool se aa kar b wohi khaya...

----------


## xeon

main nai aaj kafi kuch khaya :s

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Mian nay bhi kafi kuch khaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

mix vegi w/rotti :bigthumb;

----------


## Ash

abi abi sandwich kha rahi hoon, lagta hai yahan per koi aur khana nahi khata  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

aaj tu Sindhi Beryani.........  :Smile:  
aursweet dish mein coffee cacke........

----------


## Kainaat

> abi abi sandwich kha rahi hoon, lagta hai yahan per koi aur khana nahi khata


Ab aisi bhi koi baat nahin hai, maine aaj Lasagne banaya hai Pakistan ke jeetne ki khushi mein  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

wow sobia great... isi khushi main meray bhi hisay ka kha lijieye ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*




> aaj tu Sindhi Beryani.........  
> aursweet dish mein coffee cacke........


ufffff dono cheezien me ki fav :s

----------


## Kainaat

> wow sobia great... isi khushi main meray bhi hisay ka kha lijieye ga


Zaroor  :Big Grin:  agar kuch bacha to, kya hai sab ka fav hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

heheh no problems app khaoo ya main aik hi baat hai na...:hug;

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Haan baat to aik hi hai, waise bahot acha bana tha  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. acha.. 

main tu abi khana khaoo gi dopehar ka :s

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Tuna sandwich  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Fish and chips  :Smile:

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Grapes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Mix vegetable

----------


## Ash

white chaanay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

abi main itnay mazay ka soup pi rahi hoon, kisi ko peena hai kia :biggrin;

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Hum ne pakistan ke jeetne ki khushi mein chicken rost, rost allu, samosas and ice cream khai hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

mubarak ho phir  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Caramel frappuccino(Yummy)

----------


## Ash

oh man, yeh tu mere fav hai  :Big Grin:  star bucks ki na? main b kal piyoo gi inshallah :bigthumb;

ajj tu khoob mazay ke tikkay khaye desi resturant ke  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Hmm yeh starbucks  :Big Grin:  , i also love it..with extra whip cream.. :up;

----------


## dsjeya

rice and chicken curry

----------


## Ash

omlate w/paratha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Pulao  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Biryani :mrgreen:

----------


## Ash

wow, main ne kafi din se nahi khaye :frown;

chaloo ajj hi banwaoo gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

mujhay parcel kar dena bana kar saari ki saari :biggrin;

----------


## Ash

sure agar bach gaya kuch tu zaroor :P

----------


## Endurer

coffee

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Palak Gosht  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Subah say 6 cup chaye aur eik cup qahwa  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Cereal

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*




> Subah say 6 cup chaye aur eik cup qahwa


Yahan logon se aik cup tea bardasht nahin hoti, aur aap 6 cups  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ash

Caramel frappuccino

ajj skool se bhag kar starbuks gai w/my friend aur wahan per aish ki  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

School se bhag kar  :Embarrassment:  

Kitni buri baat hai gharwalon se shikayaat karoon :wink:

----------


## Ash

un ko bata dia tha  :Stick Out Tongue: 

raat ko last time icecram khaye thi, abi tak tu kuch nahi khaya :s

----------


## xeon

Cereal

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Phindi ghost, yummy  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hain? phindi? aray Bhindi hota hai  :Big Grin: 

main ne ajj kareelay!

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Aray punjabi mein aise hi hai, ab yeh na kehna punjabi nahin aati  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

aray mujhay punjabi atti hai,... per punjabi main bhi kabhi us ko phindi kehtay howay nahi suna :s

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

ab bhindi ko punjabi mein kaho to woh p se start hoti hai, bas ab maine keh diya hai to no discussions  :Smile:  

Maine aaj kuch dhaalon ka mixture khaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Cookie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

candy :P

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Arbi ghost  :Frown:

----------


## Sher_Ameen

Cereal

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Chicken and rice  :Smile:

----------


## Evian

grubby cheese omellette at the cafeteria with sourdough bread :s

----------


## Ash

chips :s

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Allu ki bhujhiya  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

allo chnay ke chaat kha rahi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Tikka

----------


## Ash

Dhikka?  :Embarrassment: 

kis ne mara tha?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## snaz

Arabic... rice and grilled fish

----------


## Ash

main ne raat ko kia khaya tha :thinking;

yaad nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

maine chawal khaye the  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

banana milk shake...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

khaya tha?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

maine paratha khaya tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Kal lunch main Sheesh Kabob khae the Irani us ke baad sai ab tak kuch nahi khaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

sheesh kabob? *LOLZ*

----------


## george

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

:whistle; Taquitos

----------


## Ash

chips  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Cookies :s

----------


## zeeast

ohhhhh my poor bhai....
but not to worry.....mein bhi aaj kal marizoun walla khana kha rahi houn.....:s

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Biryani  :Smile:

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Nihari and naan  :Big Grin:

----------


## ~rani aapi~

chicken karahi and rotiz

----------


## Talha

well manay chinese food khayan Named LAYMIAN......itzn noodles with chicken.........new for u pple.........?

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Kheer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Tea

----------


## xeon

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Shake  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

subeh ko breakfast kia tha abhi to bahut bhook lagi hai

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Keema with roti  :Smile:

----------


## pinkyraja

tea

----------


## urban_angel

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

Strawbery yogurt  :Smile:  
Lagta hai yahan sab say ziada main khati hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## kamalehi

roti and bhaji  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

vegetabl pasty  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

Haleem  :Big Grin:

----------


## ~rani aapi~

chicken fried rice

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

roti and vegetable sabji

----------


## RANI786

biryani, barbeq kebaabs, samosas, pakoray, icecream, coke...and the...I woke up ;-)
just bread with cucumber in it and salt.
Anyway it was nice yum (i was hungry).

----------


## Ash

main ne sandwich

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

maine ne rice and curry

----------


## RANI786

kuch bhi nahin :-( not feeling well.

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> kuch bhi nahin :-( not feeling well.


ab tumhara kya karoon main??  

kuch kha lo, to u will feel well  :ye;

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

biryani

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

garlic toast and coffee

----------


## Ash

juice

----------


## sneha

I ATE biryani
N I DRANK A CAN OF SODA

----------


## RAHEN

water

----------


## mytonse

Pepsi !!

----------


## sneha

WATERICE

----------


## RAHEN

honey water

----------


## unexpected

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

choclate

----------


## mytonse

Spanish Coffee !!

----------


## Hina87

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

i drank tea...lol

----------


## mytonse

pani...

----------


## unexpected

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

mango

----------


## mytonse

I Drank Horlicks..

----------


## RAHEN

mango

----------


## mytonse

mango+Broasted ...

----------


## unexpected

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

chocolate

----------


## mytonse

I had Lassi !!

----------


## unexpected

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

ice cream

----------


## paki_gurl

ice tea

----------


## Bluehacks

Coffee

----------


## unexpected

pepsi

----------


## Hina87

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

chocolate cake and tea  :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

Hummm :$ 8 Tablests and a source of Calcium Last night  :Smile:

----------


## paki_gurl

biryani  
waterice 
n i drank water

----------


## unexpected

pepsi

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...Dinner mein Daal chawal n us k baad tea :P

----------


## Hina87

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

lolz Aapi...funky combo  :Big Grin: 

i ate pizza and drank pepsi   :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

burger

----------


## paki_gurl

chocolatez

----------


## Hina87

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

daal chawal and bhindi

and water wid tylenol

----------


## ~Shreya~

i just had karela..nto sure itd that how you spell it and roti and daal.

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

icecream

----------


## Hina87

*Re: ~~**What did you eat/drink last time?**~~*

chocolate chocolate chip muffin with tea  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

bananna milkshake

----------


## unexpected

Chocolate

----------


## mytonse

I am unfed since the past 7 days.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

paratha wid achaar and tea and juice

----------


## RAHEN

roti wid salan and lussi

----------

